
Ask HN: Is there any apps out there built using single lang for the whole stack? - mp77
I am working on a web app and thinking of using javascript (react, node, express, mongo etc) as only language for full stack of this app. Is there any apps out there (preferably the ones you worked on) that are using single language (javascript, python, ruby etc) for the full stack of the app?
And what are pros and cons you faced building the stack in same language?
======
willstepp
Do understand you'll need to use Compile-to-JS languages to achieve this since
browsers can only understand JS. You have some options given the recent
popularity of Compile-to-JS. I personally know about ClojureScript and
ScalaJS, which would allow you to use those languages for both front and back
end. There may be options like that for Ruby and Python as well.

------
raquo
For a real life Scala.js app see
[https://github.com/jducoeur/Querki](https://github.com/jducoeur/Querki)

------
cjbprime
Huh? You can't reasonably use Python or Ruby on the frontend, so there aren't
webapps using Python or Ruby for their whole stack.

~~~
mp77
Maybe not today (reasonbably). But, until recently there were many apps (and
still possibly many are) using Django (python) and Ruby on Rails (Ruby) as
their development stack for web apps. Atleast for Ruby on Rails, I know of
some popular apps that were built using it like Airbnb, Github, Spotify,
Twitch, Soundcloud etc.

~~~
cjbprime
No, you've misunderstood. OP said:

"only language for full stack of this app"

The sites you mentioned used JavaScript on the client side, so Python and Ruby
were not used as the only language for the full stack of those sites.

